

The Greatest Double Agent in History - hodgesmr
http://priceonomics.com/the-greatest-double-agent-in-history/

======
mikkelewis
While this is an extremely interesting story, I'm curious how much these blog
posts help in generating sales for priceonomics. It's one thing to write blog
posts relating to your core product, but this seems way off base. I'm not
complaining, though... this story in particular is fascinating, I agree it
should be made into a movie :)

